
Ask HN: Will Bootstrap 4 be released in our lifetime? - pdog
Bootstrap 4 has been stuck at Alpha 6 for over six months now. (Title is tongue-in-cheek and a bit of rant.)<p>Of course, Bootstrap 4 is still in active development, but the documentation is stale and outdated. For example, many classes have been removed or changed since Alpha 6.<p>Ideally, there&#x27;d be more frequent updates or an Alpha 7 so people have an easier time moving to the final version of Bootstrap 4 when it&#x27;s released.<p>What&#x27;s a good HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS framework in 2017 with plenty of full-featured components and written to use flexbox by default?
======
mdo
Why yes, it will!

I'm late to this thread, but I don't check Hacker News often and missed the
tweet from @tedmiston. The first beta is coming soon—I basically spent all
weekend working on it while recovering from a cold. There's a project on our
GitHub repo for tracking the outstanding todos:
[https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/projects/3](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/projects/3).

(There's also one for the second beta, too, which you'll notice is quite
narrow in in focus right now :).)

I'd be lying if I didn't say I'm exhausted and haven't had time to work on
open source. GitHub takes up the bulk of my time—ask my dog and my
girlfriend—and I don't often have the energy to switch contexts. I'm working
on that though. Suffice to say that yes, we'll have a release soon.

Also, I do still plan on going back to Bootstrap 3 and shipping some updates
there. That version took so much of my time and we iterated on it quite
heavily. It's super stable still.

Hope that helps!

~~~
ludicast
Thanks for your work @mdo - excited for the beta. I think everyone I know is
psyched for sass and cards (and all of the other goodies).

------
wheresvic1
Spectre.css is pretty amazing:
[https://picturepan2.github.io/spectre/](https://picturepan2.github.io/spectre/)

~~~
atonse
I feel a bit stuck. The problem is that bootstrap gives me access to so many
great themes out there.

------
softwarefounder
Humorous, but true. For fellow developers that insist on using Bootstrap, I've
been telling them to use the stable 3.* version.

~~~
OhSoHumble
I remember contributing to a Code for America project and the guy who was
organizing it really wanted to use Bootstrap 4. I objected and noted that, for
one, Bootstrap 4 is an alpha-stage project and there is very little reason to
use it for a new CfA project. That it will break during development cycles, be
harder for new developers to pick up, and would make it harder to target
Microsoft (read: Internet Explorer) driven machines used by government
employees.

His response was 'nawh.'

That was... a year ago, I think? I stopped contributing for other reasons but
it's somewhat humorous that Bootstrap 4 is still in alpha.

------
amk_
Bootstrap 3 and Foundation 5 are both really nice, mature frameworks.

Bootstrap 4 and Foundation 6 on the other hand seem to be having problems. I
think part of it is that developer interest stalled with the explosion of
framework-specific component libraries for React, Vue, Angular, Ember, etc.

------
canterburry
I was always a find of the Foundation framework instead of Boostrap for this
very reason. Much faster iteration cycles.

~~~
akg_67
Problem with Foundation for me is their atrocious documentation. Their focus
on videos is a turn-off. It is much faster to scan text for relevant
information than listen to someone drivel for 10+ minutes in video. Videos
waste too much time. I rather see them post the video transcripts so that I
don't have to listen to someone go on and on.

------
tedmiston
I checked the GitHub issues, issue projects, milestones, labels, and all that
but all looks a bit out of date.

I tweeted this thread to @mdo, so we'll see if he happens to stop by with an
update on when v4 will hit beta.

------
inopinatus
Suggest title revision to something like "what's a good alternative to
Bootstrap 4?" since that is the question in effect. (current title is a wry
extrapolation of the background)

~~~
pdog
Nah, the title's fine. They're two questions.

------
seattle_spring
I think it will be released around the same time as Immutable.js 4.0.

------
bradhe
For reference, the v4.0.0-alpha tag was created on Aug 19, 2015.

